# Miscarriage then bleeding on / off? Help!



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

I had my longed and loved Pregnancy after IVF, But sadly had a m/c  . I had slow bleeding but two weeks ago on weds lost the majority in one evening which was traumatising. I finished bleeding on friday, now I have started again! Can anyone tell me if this is normal  , as I haven't had any bleeding for over a week now. Thank You xxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Belle Bubble I'm so sorry for you loss   Its such a hard thing to have to go through without all the hormone adjustments as well. When I lost my baby at 10 weeks I bled for around 10 days but I had spotting between my periods for 2 months after. I'm now on around day 22 of my third month with no bleeding in between so hopefully things are getting back to normal. Its quite common to have low progesterone after miscarriage (according to my zita west book) and bleeding between periods is a symptom of that. I would say unless the bleeding is really heavy and causing you concern it sounds like your body is just a bit messed up it could be like that for a couple months. I would ask a doctor if its quite heavy or you are concerned though.


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Muffin, Thanks for that, I am completely heart broken, It's was my 2nd IVF, have been chasing this dream for 7 years, so I worry about everything. I do hope my cycle comes back soon, so I can start again.   All the best to you also, I am so sorry to hear for your loss- 
Thank You for your advise, it's a weight off my mind x


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

No problem   Hope you are ok x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry for your loss - there are no words except I know how you feel. I went through it too.     

I had surgery for my miscarriage - but I bled on and off for 3 weeks.


If it doesn't settle or there is fever, smell or any other symptoms then do get a referral to the EPU for a scan to check all is clear.

Sometimes some of the tissue is left behind and it can cause bleeding or infection and might need to be removed.

In terms of cycles returning it can take a few weeks. In my case it took 7 weeks, but I was quite far along.


----------

